# Sandhills Banquet



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The Sandhills Archery Club 2009 Banquet. 
Holiday Inn (Great Hall) 
February 20th
Doors open at 5:30pm, Dinner at 7:00pm
Price is $30.00 ticket
Dinner is Steak and Walleye
The quest speaker is Paul Speral (member of ND Bow hunters Hall of Fame). Paul will cover DIY (do it yourself) bow hunting Alaska's Caribou "Within your reach".

There will be several raffles that you will not want to miss. They will consist of tools and supplies to hunt whitetails, turkeys, and Elk. Chad Holm of Holm-Made Traditional Bows http://www.holmmadetraditionalbows.com/ has donated a custom made long bow or recurve to be raffled off. There will also be a compound bow that will be raffled off. 
Come join the fun, tell some hunting stories, and listen to others as well. We will only be selling 200 tickets before the banquet, there will be no tickets sold at the door. You can buy tickets from me or send an email out to the board to get tickets. [email protected]

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

It is this coming Friday the 20th, get your tickets while you can. You do not want to miss Paul Speral's presentation and pictures on a DYI caribou hunt in Alaska. The hunting packages that will be raffled off are all top of the line equipment. There will be some silent auction items as well as door prizes too.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

What a great time at the Banquet, we had a great turn out for this year and can still add some for the 2010 Banquet. 
A special thanks goes out to Chad Holm of Holm-Made Bows for donating a custom made traditional bow to the several items that were raffled off. The display of bows he brought along were beautiful. 
Paul Speral also put on a very good seminar and picture slide show on DIY caribou hunts in Alaska. Paul has been successful on taking several big game animals in Alaska all with out the help of a guide service. He proved that if you have the desire and goal of hunting in Alaska it is very attainable by the average Joe. 
Thank you to all the others that donated their time and effort to make this years Banquet a success. 
Additional raffle prizes that were given away were as follows. 
Whitetail package
Lone Wolf Alpha hang on tree stand
Lone Wolf climbing sticks
Safety harness
Bow hanger
Two whitetail calls
$80.00 towards arrow shafts
Trail Cam

Turkey Package
Dark Horse Double Bull Blind
Double Bull Chair
Wild Thing Double Bull Back Pack (to carry the blind and chair)
Pretty Boy and Girl Decoys
Box Call
Slate Call
Diaphragm Call
Magnus Bull Turkey guillotine Broadheads

Elk or Western Package
Badlands 2200 back pack
$150.00 towards a pair of boots
Nikon range finder
Bugle Call
Cow Call
$80.00 towards arrow shafts
Field dressing knife Combo

Miscellaneous Package
$250.00 off taxidermy by Paul Speral
Knife Combo
Compound Soft Bow Case


----------

